
Show HN: CalcMaker.com – Quickly build custom forms and calculators - acoyfellow
https://CalcMaker.com
======
acoyfellow
CalcMaker is an online form builder, with a focus around creating results
real-time in browser, (think like a custom order form, mortgage calculators,
etc..). Includes touch-enabled drag and drop interface. I was able to scratch
an itch, while working with a client on a new idea.

Tech stack:

* Sapper/Svelte

* Tailwind

* Google/Firebase: Functions, Firestore, Auth

* Cloudflare: cdn, workers/kv

* Stripe: payments

The entire project (auth, database, payments) comes in normally under 200kb
per page, even the heart of the application (the form editor) comes in @ 59kb.
Nearly 100's across the board in Lighthouse.. Only a few accessibility issues
with the homepage. I'm also experimenting with a mix of exporting sapper and
using firebase functions for SSR. If no static file is found in Cloudflare, it
falls back to the Firebase SSR / Sapper route.

Any questions or feedback let me know.

> Homepage: [https://calcmaker.com/](https://calcmaker.com/)

> No-signup Demo:
> [https://calcmaker.com/playground/RxILjYhXs0JcHNPaYhTt](https://calcmaker.com/playground/RxILjYhXs0JcHNPaYhTt)

> Example of the end form:
> [https://calcmaker.com/-/RxILjYhXs0JcHNPaYhTt](https://calcmaker.com/-/RxILjYhXs0JcHNPaYhTt)

